# Dory, Dory, Dory.....



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love it....Dory is so cute the way she rolls around after licking the bowl clean. I really want to set up a camera to see what my boys do when we aren't home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Funny, Funny!!!*

This is a great video!! GUESS you have a counter surfer!
Love the music in the video!
Do you have a door on your kitchen you can shut!
My Tucker has taken a raw baking potato from the counter and eaten a third of it!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> This is a great video!! GUESS you have a counter surfer!
> Love the music in the video!
> Do you have a door on your kitchen you can shut!
> My Tucker has taken a raw baking potato from the counter and eaten a third of it!!



No, it's an open floor plan. It's not really a big deal. She only goes for cheesy things, and usually I don't leave things on the counter. Now I'm thinking of ways to deter her. She only does it when we're not around. If I catch her in person once or twice, that'll be it. She doesn't like getting in trouble.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

janine said:


> I love it....Dory is so cute the way she rolls around after licking the bowl clean. I really want to set up a camera to see what my boys do when we aren't home.



All the while, Lucy was sleeping soundly in the master bathroom.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Ruh Ro Eyez bin kaught.!!!!!!!!

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

mainegirl said:


> Ruh Ro Eyez bin kaught.!!!!!!!!
> 
> beth, moose and angel


LOL I'm going to set another trap some time and have something scare the crap out of her.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

nice video


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

never mind ..........


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> BUSTED!!
> 
> Hey everyone, let's help this video go viral. Get the link and send it to your friends!
> 
> I'd love to see the Rowdy Retriever Girls live from New York on Good Morning America for their video segments!



Mom and Dad don't have time to go to New York. Besides, working for an NBC affiliate, it would look bad to go on GMA.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Adriennelane said:


> Mom and Dad don't havetime to o to New York. Besides, working for an NBC affiliate, it would look bad to go on GMA.


oops.: ....


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> oops.: ....



I won't mind it being viral though.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, Miss Priss got in trouble today with her Daddy. In her enthusiasm at seeing Mr. Squirrel, she tore up the bottom of the blinds on our back door. Thankfully they're not expensive to replace, but she still doesn't need to be doing that.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha so adorable!! I love the music. If you want it to go viral you should shorten it up a bit, I bet if it was shorter people would really start watching it! You know how impatient people are.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

vcm5 said:


> Haha so adorable!! I love the music. If you want it to go viral you should shorten it up a bit, I bet if it was shorter people would really start watching it! You know how impatient people are.


I'm not that concerned with it going viral. I actually shortened it up a LOT. I just think it's interesting.


----------

